# Wii #XXXX - Metroid: Other M *Bad dump* (USA)



## B-Blue (Aug 28, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4506^^


----------



## ShinyLatios (Aug 28, 2010)

is there a difference between the nuked version and this one other than having a proper releasename?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 28, 2010)

Nuked means not dumped properly IIRC

"In the warez scene, nuke refers to labeling content as "bad", for reasons which might include unusable software, bad video/audio quality, virus-infected content, deceptively labeled (fake) content or not following the rules. Also duplicates and stolen releases from other pirates will be nuked. ..."


----------



## ConJ (Aug 28, 2010)

So this proper is only 4.7GB packed.

Is it a proper?


----------



## xboxreloaded (Aug 28, 2010)

Found 

Metroid Other M - TOG Edition.wbfs

Ntsc with German TXT
Video Ripped

Its WORK on HDD/USB/SD/DVD Its Tested

2,88 GB (3,095,396,352 Bytes)​
Das spiel ist in NTSC - aber gepatched auf Deuteche Texte.

Videos wurden ausgetauscht so das mann mal 5000 mb weniger hat.

Läuft auf Wii von der Festplatte / Stick / DVD sowie SDHC karten.

***MY Wii***

Vollmod Pal 4.1 
Offline Update der channels auf 4.3 fürs Online spielen
Uloader 5.1E 
CFG Loader 59.
UsbloderGX
***********************************************************


----------



## SwitchNOW (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Nuke85 (Aug 28, 2010)

downloading as we speak..


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought we didn't post Proper releases?


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 28, 2010)

xboxreloaded said:
			
		

> Found
> 
> Metroid Other M - TOG Edition.wbfs
> 
> ...



No, that's a rip and German text hack, not this release.


----------



## Emu (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone know of any special IOS or burning steups needed? Running Priiloader and DarkCorp.


----------



## CubeLer (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi,

Archive size: 93 x 100MB  is not correct.

It is 93x50MB.

Bye


----------



## mkoo (Aug 28, 2010)

How can proper release be smaller in file size?


----------



## fudgi (Aug 28, 2010)

mkoo said:
			
		

> How can proper release be smaller in file size?


probably another nuke, since content must be missing if it compresses that hard...


----------



## DaMummy (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah whats up with the 4.3gb filesize in rar?


----------



## eggzy (Aug 28, 2010)

*org:*
Metroid_Other_M_USA_Wii-iND

underdumped source used so feel free to nuke this

expect a real scene group to proper this release ktnx

this iso is also missing updates or something else but it works so enjoy

*proper:*
Propah because of iND pwn0r release0r is underdumped and missing files = not dumped properly!

/team WiiTARD


----------



## psykopat (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, even with a LOT of compression, I don't think that more than 7.2 gb can fit in only 93 rars of 50 mb....
(7.2gb is the game partition's size after trimming)
I'm waiting some  testers' returns about this "proper", which is probably bad dumped and miss a complete layer... we'll see if it freezes soon.


----------



## ECJanga (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, I'm 'acquiring' it. Yet it's gonna take me 2 hours for it to finish..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll be getting this release.
I like to save complete releases on my computer instead of a nuked version.
Just a weird habit of mine.


----------



## AMPonzi (Aug 28, 2010)

According to WiiScrubber, the disc image actually has nearly 8 billion bytes of data (~7626MB).  The update partition is there as well.  I ran it in Dolphin and it ran the game fine it seems.  It's possible that since there is very little garbage in this disc that it truly can be compressed that well.

I haven't burned it yet, but I will do so shortly and let everyone know the result.

EDIT: Burning now at 2.4x on Verbatim DVD+R DL with Layer Break set to 2084960.  Will be done and post results within the next hour.


----------



## fudgi (Aug 28, 2010)

AMPonzi said:
			
		

> According to WiiScrubber, the disc image actually has nearly 8 billion bytes of data (~7626MB).  The update partition is there as well.  I ran it in Dolphin and it ran the game fine it seems.  It's possible that since there is very little garbage in this disc that it truly can be compressed that well.
> 
> I haven't burned it yet, but I will do so shortly and let everyone know the result.
> 
> EDIT: Burning now at 2.4x on Verbatim DVD+R DL with Layer Break set to 2084960.  Will be done and post results within the next hour.



hmm still seems weird that it was possible to compress that much data to 4gb, if that was possible, wouldnt it be also possible to compress the single layer games to lets say 2gb?


----------



## AMPonzi (Aug 28, 2010)

Not if they're filled with garbage data which most of them seem to be... and not only that, but it's possible that the files on the disc themselves are already compressed on most Wii games.  I looked at Madden 11 and it's only 1.8GB of actual data.  So the rest is random garbage.

Time will tell.  I only have 6 more DL discs left so if this doesn't work, I wait for another proper.


----------



## Szalkow (Aug 28, 2010)

I was under the impression that the game was dual-layer due to the large space consumption of the hours of pre-rendered cutscenes. I am very surprised that this group claims the game fits in 2.8 GB.


----------



## Dean333 (Aug 28, 2010)

Extracts to 8,511,160,320 bytes.

Working on USBLoaderGX.


----------



## AMPonzi (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a Wiikey with 1.99 beta installed and it updated the system fine.  But, when it restarted, whenever I inserted the disc, after it read the Wii Remote would just lockup and not do anything and the disc channel wouldn't show anything.  I'm running it in Gecko OS just fine though.  Weird.  Don't know if it gets past the known freezing point, will find out though.


----------



## generalm (Aug 28, 2010)

AMPonzi said:
			
		

> I have a Wiikey with 1.99 beta installed and it updated the system fine.  But, when it restarted, whenever I inserted the disc, after it read the Wii Remote would just lockup and not do anything and the disc channel wouldn't show anything.  I'm running it in Gecko OS just fine though.  Weird.  Don't know if it gets past the known freezing point, will find out though.




updating ur wii with a modchip in it is a good way to break your discdrive (happened to mine)

I hope this release works on my wii, the iind release kept giving me a Error Occured, Eject Disc and restart wii screen before the game even started (as IF it was looking for my Wii's discdrive (which is broken)
Also when i ran it in Dolphin, the Bloom effects were overwhelming, couldnt see normally


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Aug 28, 2010)

generalm said:
			
		

> AMPonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol no


----------



## Orel (Aug 28, 2010)

Damnit it's a dual layer game, I don't have a DL disc ._.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 28, 2010)

Hopefully we see a PAL release one of these days. Not really looking forward to playing it, never liked Metroid or Metroid Prime that much.


----------



## AMPonzi (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, it locked up on me during one of the early cutscenes... probably best to wait for another proper at this point.


----------



## Dean333 (Aug 28, 2010)

AMPonzi said:
			
		

> Well, it locked up on me during one of the early cutscenes... probably best to wait for another proper at this point.


What cutscene ??


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2010)

AMPonzi said:
			
		

> probably best to wait for another proper at this point.


Another PROPER?
There is not going to be another PROPER. This was released correctly.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2010)

Dean333 said:
			
		

> AMPonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably Baby's Cry like EVERYONE says. It's not a problem with the dump, you're just not using the correct loader or cIOS.

Worked fine for me with USB Loader GX (latest version), Hermes cIOS (v5 I think) 222. Played through the entire game. This was with the "nuked" release.


----------



## generalm (Aug 28, 2010)

BigNastyCurve said:
			
		

> generalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




then you explain why my discchannel STOPPED working after i updated to 4.1?
and why it NOW gives Errors as soon as i put a disc in (Error Occured, please remove disc etc) and i am not talking about illegal discs i am talking Pure legit discs


----------



## psykopat (Aug 28, 2010)

Also, if you look at the files inside the data partition, you'll see that the game is splitted in little files numbered from 0 to...  hmm a quite big number  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So in the worst case, if these files are dumped in a certain order, and also read by the wii in the exact same order, you'll maybe not meet a single freeze before the middle of the game. Then, the following files (normally present on the second layer, but not dumped in this game i assume) will try to be accessed by the wii, and the console could freeze.

We need someone to beat the game with this dump to confirm ^^
or.. someone who already beat it in the previous iND dump, who will try to load his savegames on that dump...

For me, the iND release could be a full and complete dump. Not this one. We just need a redump to be sure but all seems complete in it.


----------



## taktularCBo (Aug 28, 2010)

generalm said:
			
		

> AMPonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










    ure completely wrong with modchips nothing can happen, just softmodders may brick their wii while updating an old config, ure the first hardmodder braking his drive while updating, congrats. million of people are updating and never something happend, at least never with wiikey one and two, wasabi, wode etc. u broke ur harddrive with something else


----------



## AMPonzi (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah it was Baby's Cry.  I'm using an actual burned disc.  Oh well, time to install a cIOS then!


----------



## generalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Hopefully we see a PAL release one of these days. Not really looking forward to playing it, never liked Metroid or Metroid Prime that much.




lemme ask you this, WHY do you post here if you don't like metroid anyway?


----------



## Dean333 (Aug 28, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Dean333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya, everything as been working fine for me with NUKED and this release. Using the same mods as you (I Think).


----------



## generalm (Aug 28, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> generalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i doubt i am the first, others are just too "scared" to admit it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i had a Wiikey too latest firmware and everything.
and the only softmod i had was HBC before the drive broke

*"whenever I inserted the disc, after it read the Wii Remote would just lockup and not do anything and the disc channel wouldn't show anything.  I'm running it in Gecko OS just fine though." *EXACTLY what happened to me too
and after a while my Discdrive stopped working completely


----------



## taktularCBo (Aug 28, 2010)

generalm said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably the softmod broke ur drive never the modchip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just open ur wii and check all connection to the drive. whatever it was, its not the modchip, as it has no real possibility to give instruction to the drive and while update its doing nothing,


----------



## AMPonzi (Aug 28, 2010)

But, it's the only disc that has that reaction.  All other discs (including Metroid Prime Trilogy and Super Smash Bros Brawl) work fine.


----------



## Covarr (Aug 28, 2010)

I think it's hilarious how a game that works perfectly is nuked because it's not quite a clean dump, because of some update data that players need to remove anyway for the game to work right, but a DS game that isn't clean (horrible intro, broken crack) is considered SUPERIOR to a clean dump by the scene nowadays.


----------



## generalm (Aug 28, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> generalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a modchip interferes somewhere between the operating system and the Drive's firmware to make it read all discs.
if the modchips firmware isnt "attuned" to the firmware/OS of the wii YES it stops functioning properly and might give the discdrive wrong commands and BREAK it.


*BUT let's get back on TOPIC now before the GM's scold us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## luke_c (Aug 28, 2010)

This is a PROPER release as iND's release was underdumped and missing data.
Whilst we normally don't post PROPERS as separate releases this is the first 'real' release of the game so I suppose it should be left to stand.


----------



## taktularCBo (Aug 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> a modchip interferes somewhere between the operating system and the Drive's firmware to make it read all discs.
> if the modchips firmware isnt "attuned" to the firmware/OS of the wii YES it stops functioning properly and might give the discdrive wrong commands and BREAK it.
> 
> 
> ...








 their is NO command which can break ur drive. check the documentation how a modchip for the wii works , most time its transferring keys. never mind, blame god not wiikey


----------



## generalm (Aug 28, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i blame the unseen powers that be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for there is no god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 lol.
i think i have a freaking usenet virus or something too, thusfar my antivirus can't find anything but when i'm downloading This release of Metroid Other M, i get a file named MEET THE FOCKERS (or something) in my temporary folder of grabit :S

anyone else have this?

it also didnt move the files from the temp folder the way it should have and a LOT of them (that did transfer) were damaged.

checking the same NZB on my laptop to see if i get the same thing. if not it MIGHT be time to reinstall my computer -_-


----------



## Suicide (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't use GrabIt; I use NewsLeecher.


----------



## generalm (Aug 28, 2010)

on my laptop same problem in my temp folder a file named MEET_THE_FOCKERS.part116 appears while i am not even downloading that :S

is something wrong with the NZB file?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 28, 2010)

generalm said:
			
		

> on my laptop same problem in my temp folder a file named MEET_THE_FOCKERS.part116 appears while i am not even downloading that :S
> 
> is something wrong with the NZB file?


Someone is tricking you into downloading the wrong thing? Mislabelled NZB?


----------



## generalm (Aug 28, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> generalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




neh it downloads Metroid Other M just fine all the mom files and such

but sometimes other file names pop up (the meet the fockers file is one of them) i seen also something about Doctors, Heroes Season 2 Episode ... something

i just deleted them straight from the temp folder...
_~No
_
it also seems to leave completed Parts in the Temp folder for some reason :S never had that before


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2010)

_-Snip_
That's still not allowed.
That's just like asking for a site for isos. You have the nzb's and you have a whole bunch of warez.


----------



## generalm (Aug 28, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> generalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




figured as much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we all do illegal downloads but we all are not permitted to admit it right? XD or something like that haha


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2010)

generalm said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







We're not supposed to post warez to prevent GBAtemp from getting into legal trouble. I think.
Ask a staff member!
Plenty of members admit they download stuff illegally.


----------



## generalm (Aug 28, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> generalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i know i'm just horsing around a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i though it was allowed to PM eachother links, as long as they don't show up on the boards, but owh well


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 28, 2010)

Do I have to put in any kind of layer break in imgburn or do I just pop this in and burn it


----------



## DJ91990 (Aug 28, 2010)

Please help.
I am downloading the Wii Tard's dump of this game.
Can someone please give me the rundown on how I load this game on a Softmodded Wii.

Here is what I have on the Wii for loading Wii Burned Discs.
Neo Gamma R8 BETA Ver 15
IOS 36 V 4.18
Homebrew Channel 1.0.6
IOS249 Rev 14
A DVD - R

If I need a dual layer disc then where do I find ones that I can write data to?


----------



## AMPonzi (Aug 28, 2010)

I still can't get it past the Baby's Cry cutscene.  I burned it to a DVD+R DL using ImgBurn at 2.4x and layer break set to 2084960.  I installed cIOS38r17 to IOS249, then installed Hermes 202, 222, 223, and 224 using the recommended settings.  Tried booting through Gecko OS 1.9.3.1 and NeoGamma R9 Beta 44.

Was removing the update partition a full requirement to get this to work?


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 28, 2010)

I dont really understand. I downloaded a dump of this game 2 days ago and it works fine. I was almost 8GB and i put it right on my Wiiflow and have been playing since. If a good version didnt come out until today then how was I able to play?


----------



## Krestent (Aug 28, 2010)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> I dont really understand. I downloaded a dump of this game 2 days ago and it works fine. I was almost 8GB and i put it right on my Wiiflow and have been playing since. If a good version didnt come out until today then how was I able to play?


It was nuked.  To count as a proper scene release, the release must be a 100% 1:1 copy of the game.   That version had the update partition removed, so it couldn't be a scene release.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 28, 2010)

So is this game confirmed working? I havent burned it yet so I dont want to waste a DL disk for nothing. Do I have to put in a layer break or do I just pop it in and play it? I have firmware 4.0 soft modded WITH a mod chip


----------



## Krestent (Aug 28, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> So is this game confirmed working? I havent burned it yet so I dont want to waste a DL disk for nothing. Do I have to put in a layer break or do I just pop it in and play it? I have firmware 4.0 soft modded WITH a mod chip


Any DL disc needs a layer break.


----------



## SectionX (Aug 28, 2010)

Krestent said:
			
		

> CheatingSoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huh I am playing a dump that is 7.92GB and it is working fine


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 28, 2010)

Krestent said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For this game its layer break 2084960 right? So is the proper release version works without any issues because Im reading about how some parts of the game are not working so I wasnt sure if I should go ahead and burn it..Is there any IOS files that I need..


----------



## SectionX (Aug 28, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Krestent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the layerbreak i am using


----------



## Krestent (Aug 28, 2010)

SectionX said:
			
		

> Krestent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but the ISO must be 100% unmodified to be a scene release.  That ISO had the update removed, making it no longer a scene release.  Just because a game gets nuked doesn't mean it doesn't work.


----------



## botossi (Aug 28, 2010)

just deleted the update partition and it's still freezing in baby cry... is there any solution?
4.1
cIOS 19
usbloader gx 
222 v5


----------



## Krestent (Aug 28, 2010)

botossi said:
			
		

> just deleted the update partition and it's still freezing in baby cry... is there any solution?
> 4.1
> cIOS 19
> usbloader gx
> 222 v5


Upgrade to cIOS rev20?  I don't know if that will make a difference, since it already works for me.  It's still worth a shot.


----------



## SectionX (Aug 28, 2010)

screw the haters. I actually enjoy this metroid game. You can actually explore without handholding!


----------



## botossi (Aug 28, 2010)

Krestent said:
			
		

> botossi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is your version the PROPER Other M or the XXX release yesterday ????


----------



## fuzzyponken (Aug 28, 2010)

...So I burn this game, right, and put the disc in the Wii. The Wii then proceeds to cough for a bit and doesn't recognize the disc at all. 
Now the Wii doesn't read discs at all anymore. What the fuck just happened?


----------



## generalm (Aug 28, 2010)

well i found out what the problem was, the NZB file i downloaded from the site i normally use was NOT ok. or something. all the archives were damaged and it downloaded random junk too
have nzb from other site now, works like a charm.


----------



## ECJanga (Aug 28, 2010)

botossi said:
			
		

> just deleted the update partition and it's still freezing in baby cry... is there any solution?
> 4.1
> cIOS 19
> usbloader gx
> 222 v5



What is this baby cry you're reffering to?


----------



## feidhlim1986 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have Wii 4.3E
cIOS Rev20b (defaults installation)
Neogamma 8
USB Loader GX
Configurable USB Loader

Using PROPER Metroid: Other M dump (& tried deleting update partition) but cannot get past the freeze during the babys cry cutscene.
Tried installing Hermes v5 but it keeps failing with some bad hash error

Any help?


----------



## AMPonzi (Aug 28, 2010)

I found the answer to the bad hash Hermes issue... use DOP-MII to uninstall IOS249 and reinstall cIOS Rev 17

That fixes that issue, but I'm still hosed because I burned with the Update Partition there.

And for the person with the inability to read any discs anymore... hard power down the Wii by pulling the power and restart... do not put the Metroid Other M disc in cause it will fail.


----------



## Jarutais (Aug 29, 2010)

I dont get it.. Its 4.7GB but when i descompress it will become the 8.5GB iso?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 29, 2010)

fuzzyponken said:
			
		

> ...So I burn this game, right, and put the disc in the Wii. The Wii then proceeds to cough for a bit and doesn't recognize the disc at all.
> Now the Wii doesn't read discs at all anymore. What the fuck just happened?



Its hearing stuff like this that makes me scared to burn this game and try to play it. Did you get your Wii working??


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 29, 2010)

Jarutais said:
			
		

> I dont get it.. Its 4.7GB but when i descompress it will become the 8.5GB iso?


Yes, its called "compression" for a reason.


----------



## Jarutais (Aug 29, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Jarutais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duh i know.. but its kinda hard to belive that there's 4GB compressed o.o


Trying to download this... I hope i can use my 8GB pendrive


----------



## Makar (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a sorta noobie question...

If I use WiiScrubber to scrub this and it happens to be under 4.7GB compressed, could I put this on a single layer disc?


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 29, 2010)

Why is everyone using disks? Why not USB loader or something?


----------



## Makar (Aug 29, 2010)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> Why is everyone using disks? Why not USB loader or something?



A lot of people don't have large enough USB drives they can use


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 29, 2010)

Makar8000 said:
			
		

> CheatingSoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah I guess. I use my old WD 500GB drive so I dont have to worry about running out of space


----------



## nIxx (Aug 29, 2010)

This release is a bad dump at some point (around offset 0x150000000) in the iso file is filled with zeros.


----------



## iggloovortex (Aug 29, 2010)

Dual layer discs in wiis have been known, since they are so big, to come into contact with the laser lens in the disc drive, rendering the wii unable to read any discs. This first happened with Brawl, it being a Dual Layer disc. The easiest temporary fix for this is to buy the official nintendo Wii Lens Cleaner, as it wipes the lens clean. This only works for a short time, as my wii has the same issue, and i have used this fix twice so far. You can re use the lens cleaner as needed. The harder temporary fix is to open the wii yourself and clean it, which requires a tri-wing screw driver. Finally the supposed permanent fix is to buy a new laser online and replace the lens, also requiring a triwing but as a permanent fix its probably more worth it that way.


----------



## xtreme1 (Aug 29, 2010)

anybody know yet how to burn this? layer break? burn speed?


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 29, 2010)

Can anyone help me out with actual gameplay? I am in sector one and theres only one way I can go and I need super missiles but I was never authorized to use them so I dont know what to do.

Edit: Oh nevermind. I figured it out. I always figure out what to do as soon as I post online.


----------



## generalm (Aug 29, 2010)

meh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everyone enjoying other m and i can't even run ANY game, A). my wii's disc drive is broken and B). it won't load any backups anymore either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i posted a topic in the Backup loader forum but no one responded yet


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 29, 2010)

xtreme1 said:
			
		

> anybody know yet how to burn this? layer break? burn speed?


Layer break: 2084960  
Burn Speed: 4x


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 29, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> xtreme1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All this talk about how the Wii will stop working when this thing is put in is scaring me to do this. I have burned DL disks before and put them in the Wii but hearing these problems makes me scared to burn this. is there a problem with this game..I already have a ModChip


----------



## Tanas (Aug 29, 2010)

Should be no problems with modchips, just burn and play.


----------



## AMPonzi (Aug 29, 2010)

I beg to differ on that one... I have a Wiikey v1, burned using that layer break and it will not work from disc channel after requesting system update and it freezes at Baby's Cry cutscene with Gecko and NeoGamma.  So... modchip is not a gimmee at all, unfortunately.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 29, 2010)

AMPonzi said:
			
		

> I beg to differ on that one... I have a Wiikey v1, burned using that layer break and it will not work from disc channel after requesting system update and it freezes at Baby's Cry cutscene with Gecko and NeoGamma.  So... modchip is not a gimmee at all, unfortunately.


Plays  from disc channel for me with yaosm and doesnt freeze at the baby's cry cutscene.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Aug 29, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Should be no problems with modchips, just burn and play.



Ok good..I was just worried when I read about people's Wii's bricking because of this one game so I did not want to take any chances. I have played a few DL disk games on my Wii before and it was fine but hearing about all the problems with this one scared me


----------



## AMPonzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Which version did you burn?  WiiTard untouched?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 29, 2010)

AMPonzi said:
			
		

> Which version did you burn?  WiiTard untouched?


Not sure which version the files where just named Metroid_ Other M.xxx but if WiiTard version is good then I dont see it shouldnt work.

The game doesnt appear to work from the disc channel with the wiikey, I've  just tried my wiikey and it  didnt work.


----------



## GLiTcH (Aug 29, 2010)

whats the newest cios to install, havent turned on my wii in ages not sure whats install on it


----------



## KentaZX (Aug 29, 2010)

okay from all these replies, yet this dump is supposedly working perfectly (usb loadergx i hope) because this iso has been modified with the update thingy removed.

so does this mean despite the fact this not technically a proper dump, the game runs ABSOLUTELY PERFECT?, as in  everything is playable in the game, absolutely no graphic bugs or weird colours, or loading lags or lags in general, the cinematics is perfect too from beginning to finish?


----------



## duy64 (Aug 29, 2010)

This release was scrubbed and the ind release was trimed.
Not sure why this was not nuke.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 29, 2010)

Cant wait till Friday, will buy it, dont need to stick with crap releases


----------



## keine (Aug 29, 2010)

Krestent said:
			
		

> Yes, but the ISO must be 100% unmodified to be a scene release.  That ISO had the update removed, making it no longer a scene release.  Just because a game gets nuked doesn't mean it doesn't work.



Thanks. I was wondering this and now I don't have to. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lordg (Aug 29, 2010)

I can't play it either with wiikey. It just freezes when I put the disk in.


----------



## highanimalhouse (Aug 29, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> fuzzyponken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The nuked version I got sorta did the same thing. My Wii at one point is unable to read the disc then it can.

Single Layer/DVD5 games work perfectly as do DVD+R DL retail games (Brawl, MP:T) and regular retail games.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 29, 2010)

AMPonzi said:
			
		

> I beg to differ on that one... I have a Wiikey v1, burned using that layer break and it will not work from disc channel after requesting system update and it freezes at Baby's Cry cutscene with Gecko and NeoGamma.  So... modchip is not a gimmee at all, unfortunately.



you NEED to remove the update partition.
that's what's causing the freeze.


----------



## elscorcho0 (Aug 29, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> AMPonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same issue.  wiikey, neogamma/gecko.  I removed the update and it still froze at the same point.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 29, 2010)

elscorcho0 said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then shit, I dont know anymore.

Removing the update worked for many.


----------



## ECJanga (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone got this working on USB Loader? It keeps freezing during Baby Cry. I even already tried removing the update partition.

Edit: Bleh, installed cios20 now. I'm soooooooo sick of seeing these same long *unskippable* cutscenes for the third time. I just hope it effing works this time.

Edit2: Good heavens you GOT to be kidding me. Sitting 20 minutes against through all that crap just for it to freeze *AGAIN*


----------



## V-King (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh man, I need help to get past a certain section in the game.
Beware of spoilers (about 5-7 hours into the game).



Spoiler



Anybody know how to get through that ego perspective fight scene with those alien bugs, directly after the fight with the Metroid Queen?
I'm stuck at this and I don't know how to kill those bastards. They always seem to regenerate their energy


----------



## jan777 (Aug 29, 2010)

V-King said:
			
		

> Oh man, I need help to get past a certain section in the game.
> Beware of spoilers (about 5-7 hours into the game).
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



try to shoot MB


----------



## V-King (Aug 29, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> V-King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks it worked, after I died about 20 times there.


----------



## XLarge (Aug 29, 2010)

How long is this game?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Aug 29, 2010)

my download speed is as crappy as ever so i wanna play right away when its done but...
what settings for usb do i use?

I have Hermes cios 222/223 v4
waninkoko cios rev 17 on slot 249
waninkoko cios rev20 base 56 on slot 248
and a free slot 247.

I prefer usbloadercfg.


----------



## ECJanga (Aug 29, 2010)

Upgraded USB Loader GX to latest revision (938). Now its worse as I only get a black screen.


----------



## florian (Aug 29, 2010)

[ NUKE ] :: [ WII ] [ Metroid_Other_M_PROPER_USA_WII-WiiTARD ] (WiiTARD/3R/2N) :: NUKED [ bad.dump_unplayable.freezes.at.samus.closeup ] 

Wait for a dvd 5 or proper version but dvd 5 is better !


----------



## ECJanga (Aug 29, 2010)

Still freezing on Baby's Cry with WiiFlow. I'm getting really pissed now.


----------



## florian (Aug 29, 2010)

ECJanga said:
			
		

> Still freezing on Baby's Cry with WiiFlow. I'm getting really pissed now.


*[ NUKE ] :: [ WII ] [ Metroid_Other_M_PROPER_USA_WII-WiiTARD ] (WiiTARD/3R/2N) :: NUKED [ bad.dump_unplayable.freezes.at.samus.closeup ]
*


----------



## ECJanga (Aug 29, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> ECJanga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pff, okay. I think I'm gonna grab the previous nuke then.
Gonna play some Prime 2, still haven't finished it anyway...


----------



## SectionX (Aug 29, 2010)

grab the spanish multi5 (it is still USA region) scene release instead. I am half-through the game and no freezes! it seems like the best dump so far.


----------



## KTroopA (Aug 29, 2010)

SectionX said:
			
		

> grab the spanish multi5 (it is still USA region) release instead. I am half-through the game and no freezes! it seems like the best dump so far.



what is the release filename plz


----------



## SectionX (Aug 29, 2010)

KTroopA said:
			
		

> SectionX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just google it


----------



## XLarge (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, this game is really underrated! G4 gave it a 2/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## generalm (Aug 29, 2010)

i have come to a "temporary" conclusion that the "Proper" Release is NOT proper it hangs on EVERY Homebrew USB Loader on the Baby's Cry part
Trying the XXXX IND version after i download it to see if it hangs on that one too


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 29, 2010)

generalm said:
			
		

> i have come to a "temporary" conclusion that the "Proper" Release is NOT proper it hangs on EVERY Homebrew USB Loader on the Baby's Cry part
> Trying the XXXX IND version after i download it to see if it hangs on that one too


I agree completely. I'm using the iND release and so far it's working fine on CFG loader 223.


----------



## generalm (Aug 29, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> Wow, this game is really underrated! G4 gave it a 2/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might be a spoiler in here so i'll mask it


Spoiler



i only played the tutorial so far (and a small bit of the first sector on an emulator) and i found 2 things i kinda dislike. all weapons so far seem to be "disabled untill allowed" and the scanning is only done to progress the story  AKA no fance lorebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but besides that, SHIT i LOVED messing with that Space Pirate in the Tutorial and i am as WELL gonna give that purple thing a good whooping when i get to him if i find a ISO that gets past the freaking Baby's Cry Cutscene, because i think it's the ISO, not the IOS's Loaders OR the update Partition



i fucking hate it when people don't use these, i allready read something in an unrelated forum which kinda ruined a small part for me..

MASSIVE SPOILER BELOW:


Spoiler



Ridley's back


----------



## generalm (Aug 29, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I agree completely. I'm using the iND release and so far it's working fine on CFG loader 223.




Nuke anyone? XD for the "Proper" release i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or like a scottish gnome would say: Proper? me ARSE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or something like that) sorry i'm in a silly mood, just because i think i completed that freaking tut 20 times today to fiddle with settings and loaders and cIOSes
getting tired thinking about it
IND release download is not done for a good hour, will catch a small nap, test it when i wake and report back here with either an AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH or an YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 depending on the result


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 29, 2010)

generalm said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO, we should just remove this release.
We normally don't post propers + it doesn't work


----------



## dreid (Aug 29, 2010)

sorry for the little OT, but do you know if there will be a DVD5 version?

the SD drive of my Wii is broken so I can't install any homebrew anymore, the only choiches I have are launching the game from an old backup loader or the disc channel

and my Wii does not read the DL disc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you know about something I can do to play this game?


----------



## generalm (Aug 29, 2010)

dreid said:
			
		

> sorry for the little OT, but do you know if there will be a DVD5 version?
> 
> the SD drive of my Wii is broken so I can't install any homebrew anymore, the only choiches I have are launching the game from an old backup loader or the disc channel
> 
> ...




i DOUBT there will MAYBE if someone cuts out ALL the cut scenes but WTF would a Metroid game be without cut scenes with sexy Samus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if you don't want cut scenes in a Metroid game you're NOT even a fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ow and for the record i am PISSED OFF: freaking topic to help people solve the baby's cry hang has spoiled 3 fucking things for me, the next person that posts a spoiler without a spoiler tag will be hung from his balls









































i haven't even got past the tutorial part properly and i already had like 2 mayor spoilers in my face i couldn't read around

i warn ONCE again THESE spoilers are EPIC ones, they ruined the game a bit for me. READ AT YOUR OWN RISK


Spoiler



1. Ridley is in the game


and


Spoiler



2. apparently there is a QUEEN Metroid in the game too! which means there are Metroid too...


----------



## nIxx (Aug 29, 2010)

you can still send dol files over wifi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And unless the video or whatever are ripped you can´t get the game on a DVD5


----------



## XLarge (Aug 29, 2010)

generalm said:
			
		

> XLarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha no shit he's back! You can see him in the trailer!


----------



## generalm (Aug 29, 2010)

yeah but at least have the decency to use spoiler tags, some people might not have SEEN the trailer (i know i know i HAVE but yeah) it Still is a spoiler to me i didnt wanna read

gonna take a quick nap i am tired.


----------



## Sotoro (Aug 29, 2010)

This release is a *bad dump*!
It's already nuked on the most sites.


----------



## ConJ (Aug 29, 2010)

This has been nuked.

Reason: bad.dump_unplayable.freezes.at.samus.closeup


----------



## generalm (Aug 29, 2010)

w00t Nuke spam! bring on the Banhammer and the Lock and Key for the thread! problem solved, or better yet TRASHCAN!


----------



## ConJ (Aug 29, 2010)

Oops, triple post removed, my wifi is acting strange today....


----------



## florian (Aug 29, 2010)

why the game not come to dvd 5 ?


----------



## swift22 (Aug 29, 2010)

Why nuked? Just use hermes 222 instead of 249 and it will work fine, just like MH3.


----------



## florian (Aug 29, 2010)

swift22 said:
			
		

> Why nuked? Just use hermes 222 instead of 249 and it will work fine, just like MH3.




not working dude for many guys wait a dvd 5 other release are nuked


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 29, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> swift22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuked releases aren't always broken. It usually just means it's missing some data and isn't full. In this case it wasn't major and the game is fine. Release groups want to make sure their releases are perfect. I still played through Call of Duty 4's nuked release by just using the disc eject trick.


----------



## dreid (Aug 29, 2010)

nIxx said:
			
		

> you can still send dol files over wifi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're right, I forgot about it

thanks!


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 29, 2010)

fuck.


----------



## Makar (Aug 29, 2010)

Makar8000 said:
			
		

> I have a sorta noobie question...
> 
> If I use WiiScrubber to scrub this and it happens to be under 4.7GB compressed, could I put this on a single layer disc?



Quoted myself because nobody answered...


----------



## masterchan777 (Aug 29, 2010)

This is really a "very" bad dump ... currently playing with the first nuked release and everything is fine , tried to continue using this "PROPPER" release and it is freezing and even the console acts weird with burned disc of this in drive ... better to wait for a propperer "propper" , lol


----------



## nIxx (Aug 29, 2010)

Makar8000 said:
			
		

> Makar8000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mkoo (Aug 29, 2010)

So when a proper release turns out not to be proper a 'real proper' will release.
Since this is second nuked release, what we call it? Real nuked?


----------



## AMPonzi (Aug 29, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> AMPonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, apparently it wasn't.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 29, 2010)

this has now been nuked


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 29, 2010)

Makar8000 said:
			
		

> Makar8000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to burn the .iso file, not the .rar (or .zip) file, so when you uncompress the .iso it will go again to 7GB, so......NO you can't burn it into a SL DVD...!!


----------



## dryo (Aug 29, 2010)

ECJanga said:
			
		

> Well, I'm 'acquiring' it. Yet it's gonna take me 2 hours for it to finish..


NOBODY ASKED ABOUT YOUR FANCY BROADBAND CONNECTION! YOU FREAKING SHOWOFF


----------



## Tanas (Aug 29, 2010)

dryo said:
			
		

> ECJanga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't really call 10meg broadband fancy.


----------



## AMPonzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmmm... I looked at the Super Smash Bros Brawl ISO and it's 8,511,160,320 bytes.  Metroid Prime Trilogy is 8,497,659,904 bytes.  The WiiTARD release of Metroid Other M if I remember right is also 8,511,160,320 bytes.  The release for Metroid Other M with the file name Metroid_Other_M is 8,506,048,512 bytes so it's definitely different from the WiiTARD release and it does have the update partition intact as well.  But, unlike DVD5 ISOs, there doesn't seem to be a definite size for DVD9 ISOs.


----------



## florian (Aug 29, 2010)

why not a dvd 5 release ???


----------



## Chanser (Aug 29, 2010)

I did wonder how a dual layer game got released as a DVD5.


----------



## florian (Aug 29, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> I did wonder how a dual layer game got released as a DVD5.




like a smash brawl lol dvd9 and metroid trilogy  dvd9 was released to dvd 5


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 29, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Hopefully we see a PAL release one of these days. Not really looking forward to playing it, never liked Metroid or Metroid Prime that much.



it is out, you will have to google it yourself though.


----------



## RolfThiel (Aug 29, 2010)

Followed every instruction here and prepared CFGv58 Ciosx20b with base57  ...
Booting with 249 failed.

Tried my usual default way with hermes 222 and Block IOS reload ON - success without any crashes. Went past the Baby Cry and saved after 30 minutes of gameplay. Have to say my Wii is cIOScorped (3.4) and therefore maybe no IOS issues.

Game is different than expected - but really pretty! Wife thought I'm playing on the 360 ... hahaha!

(and the Updates are still on the ISO - wbfs partition)


----------



## 12seth12 (Aug 29, 2010)

ok, everyone says that you need to delete the update partition to fix it. im trying to run the wiitard file on usb loader gx. and it freezes at the cry baby scene. so can anyone tell me how to delete the update partition? or anything else i need to fix the problem


----------



## ECJanga (Aug 29, 2010)

12seth12 said:
			
		

> ok, everyone says that you need to delete the update partition to fix it. im trying to run the wiitard file on usb loader gx. and it freezes at the cry baby scene. so can anyone tell me how to delete the update partition? or anything else i need to fix the problem



This release is a bad dump and in 90% of the cases won't work unless you're very lucky. You're better of getting the previous nuked release by iND. 
While the iND release was nuked, it works perfectly. It was nuked just because doesn't follow the scene release regulations.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh, come on.
A bad-dump. Now, I have to wait longer.


----------



## SHRIVES93 (Aug 29, 2010)

why is this a bad dump? it works on mine.


----------



## mrreow (Aug 29, 2010)

Been using the original (iND) dump on Wiiflow since Friday and it works fine (beat the game)

Just get that one if this PROPER sucks


----------



## DJ91990 (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay sence NOBODY is answering my question I'm just going to get a 2TB USB HDD for the Wii.
*Goes to get a credit card, checkings account, pay pal and a job and then checks Amazon.com*


----------



## jan777 (Aug 29, 2010)

To the guys saying it works/doesnt work.

are you all sure you all got the same version/iso?

cause it's confusing as hell for others.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 29, 2010)

So wait.... is it a smaller iso? From a dual layer dvd to dvd5? What the shit is this?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 30, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> To the guys saying it works/doesnt work.
> 
> are you all sure you all got the same version/iso?
> 
> cause it's confusing as hell for others.


It definitely has everything to do with which version you have, it has nothing to do with the update or setting.


----------



## steveo581 (Aug 30, 2010)

wait, so i can play this on a regular dvd-r?


----------



## Tanas (Aug 30, 2010)

No its missing the second layer.

The P2P release is the only guaranteed working release.


----------



## DaMummy (Aug 30, 2010)

holy crap batman, 3 nuked releases in a matter of days, the scene is falling off, we're all gonna have to go back to Kazaa or something


----------



## nervx (Aug 30, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> holy crap batman, 3 nuked releases in a matter of days, the scene is falling off, we're all gonna have to go back to Kazaa or something




it seems like the scene is more worried about getting it out first than making sure it works. pc side has become just as bad... seems like every other release has a broken crack or bad rip.


----------



## steveo581 (Aug 30, 2010)

so.... the game cannot be played on a standard dvd-r? :3


----------



## bigsid05 (Aug 30, 2010)

iND release works fine for me (about 2 hours in) with a YAOSM chip. I was having some issues with stuttering during cutscenes so I figured I'd give this one a try and it doesn't work at all. Guess we know why now...


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think I might give this game a second chance. I didn't like it at first. Hopefully I will this time around.


----------

